# Musicians in the southeast/southwest of England..? (e.g. double bass)



## Catharsis

Please excuse the vagueness of this topic's title, but I was wondering if any readers of this forum are avid musicians (e.g. of playing double bass) in the southern region of England? I'm personally based in Dorset/Hampshire.

I have a project inspired by soundtracks and need to complete a recording line-up. If anyone is familiar with Dead Can Dance, they may therefore anticipate something of the work which I am currently involved in. I am particularly looking for someone who can play double bass and/or bass guitar, but would welcome hearing from other musicians.

Once I hear from you I can of course send some samples over.

Thank you in advance!


----------

